# Hookworm Treatment



## And2Nc (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey all, first post here and hoping to find some help. I inherited roundworms in my soil and I have four dogs, so naturally they contracted it from the soil. Last year I used Wondercide and did a couple treatments of that and treated the pups as well seemed to do the trick but now they're back. From my research it seems Sodium Borate will kill the larva and it needs to be applied 10 lbs per 100 sq. ft. Has anyone tried this. Being as my lawn is mostly clover and crab grass so I'm not worried about killing it but I'm wondering about the replanting process afterwards. What steps do I take to replant after apply the sodium borate? I'm new to lawn care and I was thinking of planting Kentucky Bluegrass. From what I can tell it's hardy and will hold up better with heavy dog traffic. Yard is horseshoe shaped, maybe 7500 sq. Ft. Any advice is appreciated, thanks all.


----------

